# New Pumpkinrot Scarecrow



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

This is my new scarecrow - thanks Pumpkinrot for inspiration. He is over 7 feet tall and 5 feet wide.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I really like him. He is one cool pumpkin scarecrow. I love the expression and the chains that are broken. Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Joisey said - the facial expression is just great on this guy. It's as if he knows something really evil he's going to do to some poor unsuspecting ToT.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very Creepy! Can't wait to see a picture of him lit up at night. We will get a picture of him set up and lit, right? 
Wow such a clean workshop too. Mine is always full of paint spatters and sawdust plus the occasional blood drops when I'm not careful.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome job on the scarecrow Evil!! The pumpkin head is rockin, but I love the torso!! He's good and creepy!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love it! I still need to do one of these - hope my turns out as good as yours.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever made one of these with a twisted, umbilicus-like stem?? 
This looks great..is that an old organ in background of 1st pic?? That looks neat...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks really great Evil-A! The facial expression is very menacing and the body is awesome. Great job!



debbie5 said:


> Has anyone ever made one of these with a twisted, umbilicus-like stem??


Not wanting to hijack the thread but I did a really twisty-rooty sort of stem on my scarecrow with lots of entangled vines. You can see pics on my website.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job, he is one mean looking dude.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice job, fantastic creepy look to him


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

one question for you. his eyes light up....are those a screen over the eye holes? i would think that you might be more inclined to leave the eye sockets open and put a pumkin light inside? got to give us some pics with him all lighted up! 

love him! those arms are really nice and creepy!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, that is a great looking scarecrow. He will make your yard look great.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## belldoppler (Feb 17, 2010)

nice job... however... you might consider darkening parts of his ribs... love the idea! hes really cool!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> ..is that an old organ in background of 1st pic?? That looks neat...


Yes - thats the same organ that our skeleton played for 2009. It is getting restored to playing condition. Hope to have it finished this summer.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> his eyes light up....are those a screen over the eye holes? i would think that you might be more inclined to leave the eye sockets open and put a pumkin light inside? got to give us some pics with him all lighted up!


Its really just the flash in the photograph. They eyes and mouth are open. The inside of his head is painted a creamy white - like a real pumpkin. The flash is reflecting off the paint, making it look like the eyes are glowing. He will get a small incandescent light when he is displayed.

Same with the torso. With 3 coats of poly, it is pretty shiny, so the color and the detail don't show well in the photo.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job on this one. Chains are a nice touch too.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job! I love his hands!!


----------

